# Puppy in bed???



## englishmajor13 (Jan 16, 2006)

Where do most of your malteses sleep??? My guy does fantastic in his crate at night but in the off chance that I have time for a nap or want to curl up on the couch, I would like my little guy next to me. My concern is that because he is so fearless, what if he wakes before me and tries to jump down? I know malteses are heartly little chaps but I don't think a fall from a bed or couch is good at 9 weeks of age. Did I just answer my own question? Do I just wait till he's a bit older for bed/couch? 

And - do those of you who allow your malts in bed notice any adverse behavior because of this? In some of the books I've read - trainers say bed sleeping will lead to dominance issues. What's the consensus???


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think once you let him sleep on the bed then you always end up doing that. they keep crying and crying to sleep with you. So unless you want him to sleep with you everynight then I say don't try it.

Sparkey sleeps in his crate at night and can't jump on the couch or bed. I say to be safe throw a blanket on the floor and take a nap on the floor with him if you want.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

When we first got Paris she was 9 weeks old. She and I slept on the couch up until she was about 15-16 weeks old then we went to the bed (she is now 15 1/2 months old). We slept on the couch so I could get up and take her outside when she needed to go. She never jumped down. Our bed is really high and she has never jumped down from it. I love having her sleep with me, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby has slept on our bed with us since two weeks after we brought him home and he has never jumped off the bed, we have a foam block kiddie lounge at the end of the bed that he always uses to get down. We used to have a ramp for him but that's another story.
I haven't noticed any bad behaviour developing from his sleeping with us and he is so good, he never wakes us throught the night unless he has a problem, and that is a rare thing. He sleeps between us or cuddled up to me. I think it's just what ever suits you as far as where you want your fluffbutt to sleep.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

sunshine love to sleep in her own bed, she slept there since i got her. And before i go to bed I always checked on her if she's in bed, and yes she knows her bed time ...oh my!! i always smiling on her , she's too cute sleeping in her bed


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Scoobydoo, i just have to tell you that I'm calling Sparkey Scoobydoo these days. I don't know why but it is a great name and I wish I thought about it before. I hope you don't mind








Poor Sparkey he must think I've lost my mind


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I sleep in ZsaZsa's king size bed, it used to be mine and hubby's buttttttttttttt, lol







, she has never tried to jump down and it would be quite a fall for her if she did. I love having her there all cuddled up on my pillow at the top of my head, thats her favorite place to be. No issues with her behavior at all


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda slept with me from day one. I was afraid she would try and jump off the bed , so for the first month we slept on the floor on a aero bed. Now she takes all the pillows and she is always next to my face.







I couldn't wish for a better bed partner


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle sleeps in bed with me. She hasn't always. About the time she turned 6 mos I started letting her sleep in bed w/me. Every so often, maybe once every 2 mos. I put her in her crate to sleep so that she doesn't get the idea that she has to sleep in bed w/me. It has worked very well. She is great in bed with me and she also gets into her crate right beside my bed on the nights I decide to put her in her crate w/o so much as a whimper. I know all dogs are different and I'm probably very fortunate that she doesn't put up so much as a whimper when I put her in her crate. I feel it's best to do it this way in the event I travel with her to a relatives, etc. and they aren't happy with her in the bed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo sleeps in my bed, and always has since the day I brought him home.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy sleeps both in our bed and in his crate at night, depending on him







If he starts walking around and playing etc. then we put him in his crate, we get worried he will jump or fall of the bed. We sleep so much better when he sleeps with us on our pillows above our head







Having him cuddle with us is so relaxing.......Indy is almost 14 months old and as far as any bad behavior because of sleeping with us, we have not had any problems. He is like most Malts in that they live to be close to you and are more baby (human) like than any dog ( I hate to call them that







) I have ever seen. We first started letting Indy lay with us while we watched TV to get him used to staying still and so on. Maybe you could try that for awhile and then try letting him take a nap with you, that way you will both have a chance to get used to it. Enjoy your little one, they are so very


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita has slept in her crate at night even before I got her. This is what the breeder was doing with all the puppies. I don't think it was ever a choice of mine to have her in the bed anyway. I like to be able to move around my bed at time, toss and turn and not have to worry I may hit her with a foot or pull covers over her by mistake. So when I brought her home I just kept doing what the breeder did and that was put her in the crate at night. I did recently by her a "upgrade" of her crate. IT'S PRETTY BIG...LOL But I wanted her to have plenty of space to strecth and move around. We call it the Town House now. LOL









I do...let her hang out with me in bed on the weekends if Im just laying in bed watching a movie. She comes up the little stairs that lead to my bed and naps on my bed while I watch a movie. SOOOOOO CUTE. She looks soooooo comfortable and peaceful.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

I hurried to show some postings to my DH... See, I did let Fifi sleep in her crate the first night we got her.She started in there in the living room. Since she was crying, DH brought the cage one hour later in the bedroom, "because she was lonely"...Not even 15 minutes goes by of her crying again that he decided that she was going to sleep with us "for just one night". Well, this was 8 months ago, and guess where she sleeps now







And this coming from a guy who always said that small dogs are not real dogs, and that they are such a pain!!!! I have to admit that I would not have it any other way...


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

When I first got Gizmo he would sleep in his doggie bed next to our big bed. I tried him on our bed but he just wanted his. Then winter came and I guess he got cold because all of a sudden he wanted to sleep on the bed with us. He would then go in between, sleeping in his bed or on ours. Now he sleeps on our bed permanently. I have the couch cussions stacked like stairs so he can get up and down. Chelsea uses them too. They both sleep on the bed now and hubby thinks we might need a king







I've ordered some doggy steps now so I can have my couch back. As for the dominance thing, I don't think it's ever been an issue. Mommy's the boss, then the doggies, and daddy seems to be at the bottom of the pack LOL


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I tried letting Dolce sleep in my bed, but she fell out! She was ok, but it really scared me, and I don't want to take the chance of it happening again. She likes to sleep under the bed--it must seem den-like to her.


----------



## englishmajor13 (Jan 16, 2006)

> Indy sleeps both in our bed and in his crate at night, depending on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice! Is there anything more wonderful than our little furbabies??? We curl up for movies on the couch where he gradually migrates to the top of the cushions! I'll try naps and see how it goes.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Our girls love their crates and sleep in them at night. If we are lounging or napping they usually curl up on the sofa or bed with one of us.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Bitsy sleeps with us, Ramses sleeps on the floor.....


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Toby sleeps at the foot of our bed. My friend got him into the habit because he hated his crate. But he's never tried to jump down and he does really good. He sleeps where I'm always touching him and it seems like everytime he moves I wake up and check on him.


----------



## ekbakernow (Feb 6, 2006)

> Where do most of your malteses sleep??? My guy does fantastic in his crate at night but in the off chance that I have time for a nap or want to curl up on the couch, I would like my little guy next to me. My concern is that because he is so fearless, what if he wakes before me and tries to jump down? I know malteses are heartly little chaps but I don't think a fall from a bed or couch is good at 9 weeks of age. Did I just answer my own question? Do I just wait till he's a bit older for bed/couch?
> 
> And - do those of you who allow your malts in bed notice any adverse behavior because of this? In some of the books I've read - trainers say bed sleeping will lead to dominance issues. What's the consensus???[/B]


Stuart sleeps in the bed with me. Since Stu was adopted at 9 years old, we just do what the previous owners did. He gets a little crabby when either me or my husband move around and disturb him but for the most part we all sleep through the night. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I let Tori sleep with my at about 2 weeks after we got her. She was probibly 12 weeks then and she never made a mistake on my bed, she never fell out, no problems once so ever. So when I got Kita we went right to her sleeping on the bed. Kita howeveer has no fear at all. She loves going on adventures in my room ( ripping any stuffed animal to shreads, ripping up magazines etc) so she jumps right off the bed. I havnt noticed any behavior issues with Kita but Tori was anti-social and hated other dogs ( even at the breeders she likes it more by herself) so I dont know is she had dominating issues.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well there is only one place Chloe sleeps at night! OUR BED. When she got to our place at 7.30pm (this is another story) she played for a while and then we went to bed. She had a lovely place to sleep, I put a water bottle under her blankets and a clock ticking near by. We said good night and she looked at me as if to say 'where you going'??








I left a little night light on for her so she wasnt in the dark completely and then we went to bed.

WELL!! as soon as we disappeared down the hallway, this almighty howl and crying came up (you would have thought we had left a huge dog and not a 7 week puppy) and my hubby said, 'just leave her, she'll settle down'. Guess what? No way! after about 15 minutes, hubby gave in!!!!! he went down to the laundry, picked her up, brought her into the bedroom and placed her next to me on the bed! And as they say, 'that was the end of that' - 10 years later and she is still on the bed!!

Have I got sucker written across my face or what?









Anyway during her first night, she lay on my pillow with her nose about two inches from my face and she went to sleep. During the night my hubby woke up and all he could feel was Chloe breathing up his nose. It was soooo funny. Ive never had a problem with her on the bed. In fact, it's me that has to accommodate her! She likes sleeping under the fan and the air conditioner in summer and she lays on her back, feet up in the air, and the cool air wafting down on her. In winter she snuggles up close to me, she has her jumper on but still likes to be close to me. If she wants to go potty, she just wakes me up (not hubby) - you know us mommies never sleep properly - always one ear open for skin kids or fur babies - so I get up take her outside - sometimes she goes on the newspaper in the laundry if I havent got up quick enough! and then she comes back inside and back onto the bed and back to sleep. No problems.

I dont think I would have it any other way. I would miss her if she wasnt on the bed.

So I wouldnt worry too much, if you want your baby to sleep with you, fine, if not, again fine. Some people say they worry in case they roll onto their little bundles, but because Im a light sleeper, if I roll over, I am usually aware of where Chloe is on the bed and I accommodate her! Sometimes I am hanging on the edge of the bed and she is stretched out from one end to the other, just about









Anyway read what other mommies have said, and try it out. I think you may find most of us have our babies on the bed!









Good luck,


Dede and Chloe from down unde


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Some of mine sleep beside me, and some sleep on top of me. Dee Dee insists on staying in my bed when she has a pup. Last year, she raised Secret in a box between the pillows, and she has Joy there now. I keep a loveseat pulled up to the end of my bed, then have a stool in front of that so the dogs can go and come to their pads. I have not had any problems with them falling off the bed. Now, sometime I think I might because they leave me so little space.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a VERY HIGH antique four poster bed and was quite nervous about Ty sleeping with me but it became quite obvious early on that he would have NOTHING to do with sleeping in a crate. After weeks of sleepless nights listening to him howel I gave up and he has been sleeping on my pillow ever since







We made a set of stairs and he does quite well at climbing up and down during the night to use his potty pad. When he was younger he would wake me and even now he is occasionallyh ready to rise earlier than I would like but I wouldn't put my little snuggle bug back in his crate at night for all the extra sleep in the world.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Riley sleeps in his crate but he starts out in bed with me. He loves to cuddle and kiss before he falls asleep, so our routine is that he comes on the bed for his snuggles then goes to his crate next to the bed for the night. If I'm reading and he's ready for sleep he will stand on my legs and whimper while looking down on at his crate. I tried to let him sleep in the bed all night but he really wanted his own space so I gave in and let him down. I believe this comes from the breeder having his mom and litter sleep on the crate pad the night before we got him and he takes comfort in that familar smell. ( I don't know what's going to happen once I decide that pad needs to be washed, LOL!)


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar sleeps in bed with us. Usually curls up on our pillows and goes between the 2. He has been in bed with us since his second night home with us.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't funny how they sleep on their backs, feet up in the air? My husband said he never seen a dog sleep like that. Usually they are curled up protecting themselves from anything attacking them, I think it is so sweet and I like to think she feels very safe


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I love this thread.







Bella has slept with us since about a month after her arrival when I was sure she was potty trained (6 1/2 months). New baby (Krista) sleeps in a pen about three feet from my bed on a nice doggie bed. As soon as Krista is truly potty trained she will sleep with us, too. We LOVE Bella sleeping with us. I think we find as much comfort in sleeping with her as she does with us.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide and Shrek sleep with us and have since the day we got them. We have never had a problem with a peeing accident, or falls. Sylphide doesn't jump down - she asks to go up or down. Shrek is much bigger, and jumps off, although he asks for help to come up on the bed. He likes more variety in his sleeping options - he usually switches between on the bed, under the bed, and in his doggie bed, all in one night. Sylphide sleeps with us through the night, unless she is too hot. In that case, she likes to sleep under a dresser --even though she has a comfy dog bed or other options. Go figure.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie and Catcher sleep with me and sometimes I can't wait to go to bed just to have them all snuggled up next to me. They switch places all through the night and I can never tell who is where except by feeling to see which one has the top knot. Both of them have the same favorite places... they love to spoon with me all snuggled in the down comforter or lay on the pillows above my head. I love sleeping with them! 

[attachment=2934:attachment]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Where do most of your malteses sleep??? My guy does fantastic in his crate at night but in the off chance that I have time for a nap or want to curl up on the couch, I would like my little guy next to me. My concern is that because he is so fearless, what if he wakes before me and tries to jump down? I know malteses are heartly little chaps but I don't think a fall from a bed or couch is good at 9 weeks of age. Did I just answer my own question? Do I just wait till he's a bit older for bed/couch?
> 
> And - do those of you who allow your malts in bed notice any adverse behavior because of this? In some of the books I've read - trainers say bed sleeping will lead to dominance issues. What's the consensus???[/B]


We are probably the minority here but we don't let Miko sleep with us for a number of reasons. 

First of all, his behavior was definitely worse while he slept with us. Its probably didn't start with him being on the bed, but it did make it worse. Its not something you would see overnight and its not likely that you would see these issues until they are about ~ 1.5 yrs of age. And 90% of his behavior issues resolved when he slept in his comfy bed next to ours. 

Second of all (and probably a more minor reason), we are all more comfortable when he sleeps in his own bed. Maybe its because our bed is fairly narrow or maybe because he likes to sleep perpendicular to us and needs half the bed to himself that we just end up being short on space. 

Third of all, there is a question of privacy.







I just felt bad putting him on the floor for the times that hubby and I need time alone







.

Those are just our experiences and I thought I would share them in case you did want to hear a different opinion.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy sleeps with me or my teenage daughter. Cosy is too young yet to sleep in a big bed. I'm afraid of yellow spots on my white bedding. LOL. I had my bed lowered so she could sleep on it.







I was afraid with the high bed she might fall off and break something.







The things we do for our critters.









Update: April 11th, 2006 - Cosy now sleeps with me. She gets down when I get up. She's a really good sleeper at almost 7 months.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Angie slept in her crate the first two nights and didn't even cry. Even if she does wimper, it's so low you can hardly hear it.

While watching t.v. with her on my chest, I fell asleep with her on me. I woke and put her in her crate, she was ok. We did this for a couple of days...but, now...I just put her on my chest and she ends up at the foot of the bed and falls asleep. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, she now sleeps with me. 

Being that she was so shy and timid when I got her...(NOT anymore!) She has become closer to me and ALOT bolder since she started sleeping with me. Not sure if it's the sleeping with me or that fact that I take her everywhere...but she is just happy, gentle and friendly...no more fearful munchkin. I am very happy about this...considering how I take her everywhere...a timid pup would always be nervous...too many new experiences...I think if you expose them to everything...they get imuned to being startled over little noises and new people and stuff.

I think sleeping together made us bond faster, deffinitely. I wake up before her, so I am not worried about her jumping. Love that morning sleepy face.

Either way, be consistant.


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

> Where do most of your malteses sleep??? My guy does fantastic in his crate at night but in the off chance that I have time for a nap or want to curl up on the couch, I would like my little guy next to me. My concern is that because he is so fearless, what if he wakes before me and tries to jump down? I know malteses are heartly little chaps but I don't think a fall from a bed or couch is good at 9 weeks of age. Did I just answer my own question? Do I just wait till he's a bit older for bed/couch?
> 
> And - do those of you who allow your malts in bed notice any adverse behavior because of this? In some of the books I've read - trainers say bed sleeping will lead to dominance issues. What's the consensus???[/B]


Koa sleeps in bed with us for most of the night... he will jump on and off the bed when he feels like it, but we have an Asian-style bed that is really low to the ground. He didn't have the courage to jump off until he was about five months old and by then his legs were strong enough. I worry about knee problems in the future, but I am not really sure how to stop him for his jumping habbits.

Koa is a strong-willed dog and I've been working on becoming the alpha. I think it's okay to have him sleep in bed with you as long as he doesn't wake you up in the morning. If he lets you sleep, then that means he respects you. If he nudges you until you play with him, then he is the alpha.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Isn't funny how they sleep on their backs, feet up in the air? My husband said he never seen a dog sleep like that. Usually they are curled up protecting themselves from anything attacking them, I think it is so sweet and I like to think she feels very safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend that has a Greyhound they rescued and her dog Clyde, sleeps like that. On his back feet in the air with his long legs looking like trees. It is one of the funniest things to see.







I may be able to find a photo I took of him and post it. Too funny!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I let Jeffery in my bed as long as he's still. Once he begins to move around and disturb me, I make him go in his own bed which is on the floor right next to mine and he'll stay there until he has to potty in the morning. Until I trusted he was potty trained, he slept in my utility room. I don't think he would go back to sleeping in there with any success.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

when we first got lola at 12 weeks old, she slept in our bed and still does- i wouldn't have it any other way! i was so scared that me or my boyfriend would roll over her but it never happend! i don't know if it is any different since your baby is younger- i wouldn't worry about it tho. lola only peed in our bed a couple of times but it was worth it to have her there! shes so cuddly at nightime. i don't know why people do the crate thing- it seems kinda mean but i'm sure they have their reasons. i'm sure she's smart enough not to jump off your bed- they are very smart! good luck!


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Deja has slept with us from the first night. We have a little plush blanket that we squeeze between our two king size pillows and she burrows into her little "cave" between us. It is magical sensing her warm little presence in the middle of the night. When curled up she is no bigger than an ear muff. Our bed is high and she does not try to jump down. If she needs a drink of water or to go out to pee, she just sits at the end of the bed facing toward the door and just looks at us. If she does not get a response, she will jump on us and bump noses. She will sleep as long as we do in the morning without waking us early. It is lovely to get soft little good morning kisses all around. She does this other cute thing...if I give my husband a kiss, she will not be left out and has to jump in and give him a kiss too.

Sometimes the cat will sleep on the end of the bed. There have been times that the cat and dog migrate toward the middle and end up sleeping back to back. 

We went away last weekend to the wine country and stayed overnight at a very highend hotel that was dog friendly. Even though they provided a basket and blanket, Deja slept in our bed too and was so comfy we had to wake her up in the morning.


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

Well our Nicky must be fearless cus he jumps down. Not much during the night but if I am on the bed and I get down before I can grab him he has jumped off. Which I know he shouldnt. He will not sleep anywhere but our bed. He is a rescue so we have some seperation issues.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball has slept with us after we had him for about 1 1/2 months. He would wake up in the middle of the night to go potty and then not want to go back into his crate - so I would go back to bed with him. Well, after many nights without sound sleep - I just started putting him in bed with me. The little stinker knows when it is bed time and will take over my side of the bed, then I have to move him to get in! And when my husband is home (he works nights) our bed shrinks - between me, my husband, Snowball and Suzy the cat there isn't much room in a queen size bed!!!









Bev & Snowball


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

B and W both sleep with us and I wouldn't have it any other way. Never had a problem with falling off or peeing in the bed. 

As for dominance issues, as long as I don't take more than my 6 inches on the edge, no problem. I can always twist in strange shapes to accommodate the little boogers, and if I really want to disturb them, I can pick them up and move them if there is a danger of me falling off the bed or peeing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Scoobydoo, i just have to tell you that I'm calling Sparkey Scoobydoo these days. I don't know why but it is a great name and I wish I thought about it before. I hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...










OMG!!! This is too funny!! I've been calling Ringo "Sparkey" for the last couple of weeks


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

Koa is quite the jumper and we can't really stop him for jumping on or off anything. We surround the bed with pillows so if he jumps off then he'll have a softer landing.


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

my sophie slept with me since day 1

she loves my pillow so i hear her climbing up after about 10 minutes after i lay down. i wake up during the night to find her spread out in the center of the pillow with my head about 1-2 inches off the corner edge. sigh.. if it be anyone else id have pushed them off! 

sometimes i wake up to find her using the pillow for her head like us humans.. soo adorable!

if she needs to pee she whines, pulls my hair, and licks my eyelids to wake up.. so i put her down and then carry her back up when she's done. (we have a weewee pad in my room)


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i always let leise sleep with me & my fiance..

but when we put her in the kennel to sleep- shes also very comfortable there.. i don't know why? i guess she thinks its cozy or something... but sometimes she does get sad when she cannot sleep in the bed..


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

donbi has always been sleeping in her crate since day one. 
she pretty much has a big size crate all to herself.
one night my fiance (who gave in) and i wanted her to sleep on our bed... we were in bed and somehow i woke up in the middle of the night looking for donbi... lets jus say that night i thought my fiance looked like he was a 5 year old boy and donbi looked like his blankie... he was not hurting her, i looked at donbi and it looked like she winked back and she fell asleep in my fiance's arm. it was adoreable... however after that incident i decided it was more safe for donbi to sleep in her crate. she actually enjoys her "room" (crate)
whats funny about our situation was i wanted donbi so badly to sleep with us in bed. and my fiance was kind of against the idea since she was so small... however the tables have turn he loves to have her in our bed but i say no only because im scared of him hugging her too tightly while he is sleeping


----------



## englishmajor13 (Jan 16, 2006)

> Angie slept in her crate the first two nights and didn't even cry. Even if she does wimper, it's so low you can hardly hear it.
> 
> While watching t.v. with her on my chest, I fell asleep with her on me. I woke and put her in her crate, she was ok. We did this for a couple of days...but, now...I just put her on my chest and she ends up at the foot of the bed and falls asleep. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, she now sleeps with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=5713:attachment]

Six out of 11 sleep with us every night. Sometimes there are more. Even when I had newborn babies I let them sleep with me. I would just put a pillow on the other side of them. I sleep with my babies all over me. Tony always has Megan on the outside and most of the time they don't get a chance to sleep between us because we snuggle, too. Our bed is very high and a California King. We could have all eleven sleep with us and still have plenty of room. They all have a special spot but in my arms is everyone's first choice. Many times they have one after the other wiggled in butt first to push whoever is in my arms down enough so they can get that spot. We have stairs and a ramp that go up to a large chest at the end of the bed. The chest is just high enough so they can get on the bed. If Tony goes to bed before me everyone but Kylsynia will snuggle with him until I come in. He likes to brag about it if they snuggle up to him. My babies are all tiny so they take up less space than one big d--. Plus, there's the fact a couple are usually laying on me. This is my heaven on earth. There are days I barely can make myself get out of bed because they make me feel guilty about it. If they are on the bed and Tony or I get close enough to them they will get ahold of our clothes and try to pull us in. Everyone sleeps under the covers except for when Kylsynia decides to sleep with her neck across mine and the rest of her on my pillow. If we have to go out of town without them I can barely go to sleep. We never have rolled over on anyone either. They sleep until I wake up, no matter how long it is. It's been over 20 years since I slept without at least one little angel in my own bed. They have all kinds of little beds through out the house but they think those are all just day beds. I have so many stories of things they have done involving sleeping with us I could go on forever but I'll spare everyone for now.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino at 11 months old, still sleeps in his crate. Sometimes he goes in himself when it is "bed time" and some nights I have left the door open for him. He does wind up in bed with us when that happens. I havew not, knock on wood had a problem with him whining when he goes in the crate. I guess he feels that it is a treat to be able to sleep with us.

One funny thing though, the other night he went into his crate, hubby went to bed and fell asleep watching TV. I was wathcing something and I fell asleep in the recliner. Pacino woke up and first went into the bedroom to sleep with hubby then decided to share his love and came in and laid in my lap!! He divided his time. I woke up to him in my lap and hubby told me he was with him earlier...so we three went to bed in the bed!!

These little buggers are so smart!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley started sleeping in my bed when he was about 5 months - when he was old enough to hold it through the night & I was sure there would be no little accidents on the bed. He's excellent now though because if he does need to go in the middle of the night, he wakes me up, usually with a little 'whisper-bark'.

Just recently though I have put his own bed in my room, next to my bed & if he wants to go to bed early, he will put himself to bed in his own bed. He will stay there all night if I don't wake him when I go to bed. The other night he was already in his own bed & when I went to bed I wanted him with me, so I picked him up & put him on my bed - well, he moved as far away from me as he could & lay flat on his belly looking over the edge of my bed - gazing at his bed on the floor, then turned to me & gave me a filthy look as if to say 'thanks mum, I was quite happy where I was, don't disturb me again'! LOL And last night he was in his own bed again & I had to wake him to put his jumper on - well I picked him up sat on my bed with him on my lap while I was trying to put it on ... he didn't move! He just lay there limp as if to say, 'get on with it mum, I've got sleeping to do!

Edit: I just found these ..... Harley also enjoys a nap flat on his back - he has no modesty!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

My husband bought Kissi a King sized bed and fortunately she allows us to sleep there too (very kind of her don't you think?). It is very high so I keep an ottoman at the foot of the bed and she uses that to go up and down. 
Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy has slept in a crate ever since I got her, in a spare bedroom and has done great with that. I like it because she can't wake me up early, LOL! The last two days though, I've had her sleep on my bed because my hubby is gone on a trip and I like Lucy being introduced to new things. 

Whether she'll go quietly back to her crate to sleep is a different story...
Stacy


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Snowy and Seelow have slept with us since we adopted them. They never jump off the bed (its quite high) and haven't fallen. They snuggle between us and sleep soundly. We love having them in bed with us - its comforting to all of us!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel has already slept in her room....(the kitchen gated off) She will sleep some in her crate some on her bed....but each night after the boys go to bed (around 8) my hubby and Noel curl up in bed to watch tv and she naps and there are nights he will want to go to bed early and i will stay up so Noel sleeps with him till i go to bed and put her up. She never seems to mind though.

WHen we go to my moms she sleeps with us because she doesn't like to be in another room alone and hates her crate door closed so I just put her in bed with us and when we get home she goes back to the regular routine without a fuss so that is good.

If we ever fully get her potty trained (which I'm starting to have my doubts about ) she can sleep in our bed all the time.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie has been sleeping in our bed since the first night got her, she was about 10wks old. She did good she didn't try and jump out. Not problems with peeing the bed. I wouldn't have it any other way, neither would she


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

The first night I had Keegan, he slept with me, I tried putting his crate in the floor next to the bed, but he cried and there was no way I was going to leave him there crying the first night. Second night, he slept in his crate next to my bed. I put my hand on top of it to assure him I was there and he was fine. He slept with me a couple of more nights just fine, but then he decided when we went to bed he wanted to walk around on the edge of the bed and that made me very nervous, so I started putting him in his crate in the baby gated kitchen and he's fine... sleeps the whole night through. Later on when I get some steps or a ramp I'll probably let him sleep with me. My bed is also high and I've considered lowering it.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Ella has been my cuddle bug since the first day I brought her home. She always has to be touching me and she has never tried to jump off. She wakes me up when she needs to get down by jumping on me, or walking on me, haha.







She doesn't seem to have behavior problems yet and she knows where her bed is on the floor, which is where I usually find her when I come home. hehe. 

I honestly wouldn't have it any other way. I love my cuddle bug!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Ella has been my cuddle bug since the first day I brought her home. She always has to be touching me and she has never tried to jump off. She wakes me up when she needs to get down by jumping on me, or walking on me, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuddlebug thats sooo funny. Thats my nickname for Bella's daddy. He would be embarassed if he knew I was saying this. Haha 

But anyways Bella has slept with us since we got her. She sleeps at the end of our bed in her own bed. And if we are not up at morning potty time we get kisses.


----------



## Rebels Mom (May 14, 2006)

> Belle sleeps in bed with me. She hasn't always. About the time she turned 6 mos I started letting her sleep in bed w/me. Every so often, maybe once every 2 mos. I put her in her crate to sleep so that she doesn't get the idea that she has to sleep in bed w/me. It has worked very well. She is great in bed with me and she also gets into her crate right beside my bed on the nights I decide to put her in her crate w/o so much as a whimper. I know all dogs are different and I'm probably very fortunate that she doesn't put up so much as a whimper when I put her in her crate. I feel it's best to do it this way in the event I travel with her to a relatives, etc. and they aren't happy with her in the bed.[/B]



WOW! What a smart thing to do. Rebel sleeps wih me, but he CAN'T have MY pillow


----------

